# How to apply patche for NMAP



## sniper007 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi!

I have problems with NMAP software because i would like to run nmap on box where PPPoE connection is establish. 




> Starting Nmap 4.76 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-01-23 13:27 CET
> WARNING: Unable to find appropriate interface for system route to 213.250.19.90
> nexthost: failed to determine route to 89.143.249.33
> QUITTING!




I found a patch but i don't have any idea how apply it ? 
I'll appreciate any advice.

http://seclists.org/nmap-dev/2006/q2/att-0073/tcpip_cc_patch_txt


----------



## sniper007 (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is a solution (thanks to user *phoenix*  from daemonforums.org)



> # cd /usr/ports/security/nmap
> # make patch
> <this will fetch the source, extract it, and patch it with any FreeBSD-specific patches)
> # cd work/nmap-<version>/path/to/tcpip.cc
> ...


----------

